# Should I ask for a Dwarf Bunny for Christmas?



## GorgeousTheBetta (Jul 13, 2012)

*Well, Christmas is still pretty far away, but today I found Peter's old rabbit toys in the garage and I started to think about getting my second rabbit. :-D I used to love rodents/small furry animals and looked after them really well. I'm researching about them a lot, even though I had experience already. Here is what I'm planning to get:*
_:arrow: A large cage, around 2 by 2m (I guess... 4 by 4 feet?)
:arrow: Plenty of fresh timothy hay, basic/tea pellets, greens, clean water and occasional carrot sticks for treats
:arrow: Some new, unused toys
:arrow: Litter, newspaper and a litter box for toilet training
:arrow: Enough leftover money for vet checkups
:arrow: And the Netherland Dwarf rabbit itself, preferably a neutralized male (maybe even a buddy!)_
*Where should I get it? Should I get it at all?* I guess having an iPad instead would be the next choice... :lol:


----------



## GorgeousTheBetta (Jul 13, 2012)

:!: And also a leash!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

If you have the supplies and are committed to taking care of a bunny for the next 7 or so years, then go for it! They are such fun pets.


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Where are you planning on getting a rabbit a pet store or a breeder. I wouldn't suggest a pet store a breeder know way more then a pet store and you know where they came from.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah a breeder or a shelter is probably the best place to get a bunny.  Shelters are full of bunnies that need homes, but there are also some really great breeders out there! I have gotten all of my bunnies from breeders.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Just be aware rabbits take a lot of attention and it's a long commitment. 
If you have the time for the next few years to care for a rabbit then go for it.

I've heard some dwarves can be aggressive though.


----------



## GorgeousTheBetta (Jul 13, 2012)

I've been thinking about getting one from a breeder, but my mum said that we have to actually see the bunny in person. Do any of you know a breeder that's in/near Melbourne, VIC?


----------

